# Quickie Flush Vs Tornado



## jbmanno (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi all,
I bought a quickie flush this past week from camping world and tried to install it this weekend. Well, after finding where my black tank was located and cutting a hole into my underbelly to do the install, I opened the package and started on step #1. I took out my trusty 3/8" allen wrench and tightened the center of the flusher then laid it on the ground. As I was getting ready to drill into my tank, I heard a ***SNAP*** and started to look around thinking I rolled onto something. What I found was that the flusher split right down the middle! Thank God this happened before I drilled a hole into my tank!! Now I have to send the QF back to camping world and get either another QF or try the Tornado. What I have found is that they are made by the same company, so I am now wondering if the Tornado is just an updated version (better??) of the QF. 
Any help would be appreciated as I would like to install something before the big weekend. Thank You. Joe.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

jbmanno said:


> Hi all,
> I bought a quickie flush this past week from camping world and tried to install it this weekend. Well, after finding where my black tank was located and cutting a hole into my underbelly to do the install, I opened the package and started on step #1. I took out my trusty 3/8" allen wrench and tightened the center of the flusher then laid it on the ground. As I was getting ready to drill into my tank, I heard a ***SNAP*** and started to look around thinking I rolled onto something. What I found was that the flusher split right down the middle! Thank God this happened before I drilled a hole into my tank!! Now I have to send the QF back to camping world and get either another QF or try the Tornado. What I have found is that they are made by the same company, so I am now wondering if the Tornado is just an updated version (better??) of the QF.
> Any help would be appreciated as I would like to install something before the big weekend. Thank You. Joe.


Not sure witch is better but I bought the tornado just becasue the head spins under pressure and I believe will clean more areas of the tank. Looks like we'll be doing this together this week. I'll keep ya posted on my install. I think I'm going to start tomorrow.

Good luck.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

This is really a religious argument, with lots of passion on both sides.

Check out this thread  for some discussion.

Ed


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Go see

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&hl=tornado

or read below:

Quickie Flush vs Tornado..

A scientific test that NASA would be proud ofâ€¦

Equipment used:

1. One Tornado http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...69&src=SRQB
2. One Quickie Flush http://www.campingworld.com/browse/skus/in...32&src=SRQB
3. One upset 9 year old.
4. One 40 gallon Rubbermaid trashcan
5. Six pack of beer

Ok.. not the most scientific test â€" but â€" this past weekend I had the opportunity to test both different modelsâ€¦

(Through confusion on my part I accidentally purchased one each from Camping World to see which one I wanted to attempt)

The Quickie Flush and Tornado is made by the same company. It is essentially the same EXCEPT for the fact that the Tornado has a spinning head while the Quickie Flush is stationary.

I tested both by having my daughter (otherwise known as â€œCome on dad and hurry up I have better things to be doing on a Saturday then holding some toilet thingâ€) hold each of them as I conducted a spray pattern and velocity/force test.

In my highly Scientific testing I found that both of them shot forward virtually the same distant and had virtually the same pattern. The Quickie Flush had virtually the same overall spray pattern as the Tornado â€" the only difference was that since there were less holes on the Tornado, the Tornado sprayed each of the patterns much harderâ€¦

Or in other words â€" while the Quickie Flush did a good job â€œsoakingâ€ the inside of a trash can I had turned sideways on the ground to simulate the Black tank â€" the Tornado â€œsprayedâ€ the insideâ€¦ Also the Tornado had a better back spray â€" meaning that it had a tendency to soak the wall behind where it was mounted through then the Quickie flush did (that would be a deciding factor in my decision) â€¦ or better yetâ€¦

Think about a room on fire â€¦ The Quickie Flush would be like the overhead sprayer sprinkler system thatâ€™s is in the ceiling â€" does a great job at soaking everything at onceâ€¦ the Tornado would be like a fireman with a loose fire hoseâ€¦

The Quickie flush gives great overall soaking coverage â€" the Tornado a more blasting effectâ€¦

SO â€" if you can maneuver your body and tools directly across from the drainage opening (which I just did not have the time, beer, or patience to do) â€" then the Quickie Flush is probably best for youâ€¦

IF â€" on the other hand you are like me -- fat, lazy, and hate climbing under the bottom of a trailer with your face 3 inches from the poop pipe .. and just want to get the damn thing mountedâ€¦ then I would suggest the Tornadoâ€¦

I mounted mine 2 inches from the left side of the sensor â€" on the same wall as the drain pipe and sensors â€" exactly where most people say not to.. but I did it there because it was the easiest place to do it â€" no having to cut sheet metal â€" no purchasing a 45 degree drill â€" just cut and mount -- from the time I dropped the left side of the trailer bottom to I was finished was 30 minutesâ€¦ putting the trailer bottom back up was the hardest part..

I fired the Tornado up 24 hours after the Silicone dried and could feel the water hit the opposite end of the tank directly across from where it was mounted hard and left side hard and some to the right side of the far end of the tank â€" so overall I think I accomplished my goalâ€¦

---

Am I afraid that the Tornado head will one day fall off -- well sure -- its not the most well built thing -- but then again how do i know that the Quickie Flush will somehow get all gunked up and stop working .. I figure that the Tornado -- even if it halfway works will clean fully...


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

Ghosty... you are my hero!

OK... I've got the 6 pack part down... what's next?









I bought a quickie-flush but haven't had the guts to install it yet.



Ghosty said:


> Go see
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...&hl=tornado
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

I'M SOLD!!!

.........Question, When installing, Which did you keep closest to you while under the trailer, the tools or the beer?


----------



## Dadof4 (Mar 30, 2007)

While I'm not a strict religious man, my Bible says, "...and the last shall be first."
Ghosty's got beer listed last... therefore
Beer first!



Bill H said:


> I'M SOLD!!!
> 
> .........Question, When installing, Which did you keep closest to you while under the trailer, the tools or the beer?


----------

